# Any 'soccer' teaching Programs for English Citizen to come over to US in NJ



## rider9113 (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi everyone, I was wondering if anyone know of any Soccer programs in New Jersey where coaches could work either part time or full time teaching children for a few months at a time? 

My boyfriend is getting out of the military and starting off with football badges in the UK, im pretty sure they are not recognized in the US but he is just looking for some kind of work where he can be over in America

does anyone have any advice or recommendations for any football programs?

Sincerely, Jessica


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Jessica, no matter how you try to skin this cat - he needs a visa. You can read up on various US immigration and employment visas in the stickies at the beginning of the US Forum or at uscis.gov. There is no visa "for some kind of work so he can be over in America". Going by what you have been posting - he has no qualification for an employment based visa. 

Depending on his education and finances he may be able to enroll in college (very limited work and on campus only). There is always the option of marriage.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It's a bit of a long shot (and is actually getting kind of late) but you may want to look into a program called Camp America Home - Summer Work Adventures, since 1969 - Camp America

It depends on your boyfriend's age, but they do offer placement as camp counselors in summer camps and they assist their overseas recruits with the J visa. Not sure if they could guarantee him a spot in New Jersey, but they do have a number of summer sports or soccer camps in their lineup.

There are a couple other organizations with similar programs (mostly for summer camps), one is here CCUSA - Summer camp jobs, work and travel experiences, and volunteer adventures in the USA and around the world. and the YMCA runs a similar program called ICCP ICCP | International YMCA

Of course, as a camp counselor, he wouldn't have much time off to visit - but he'd certainly get a couple months experience in the US.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## rider9113 (Jun 7, 2010)

It depends on your boyfriend's age, but they do offer placement as camp counselors in summer camps and they assist their overseas recruits with the J visa. Not sure if they could guarantee him a spot in New Jersey, but they do have a number of summer sports or soccer camps in their lineup.


He is 24 I don't know if that makes any difference, thank you so much for your help


----------



## rider9113 (Jun 7, 2010)

twostep said:


> Jessica, no matter how you try to skin this cat - he needs a visa. You can read up on various US immigration and employment visas in the stickies at the beginning of the US Forum or at uscis.gov. There is no visa "for some kind of work so he can be over in America". Going by what you have been posting - he has no qualification for an employment based visa.
> 
> Depending on his education and finances he may be able to enroll in college (very limited work and on campus only). There is always the option of marriage.


I realize there is no sort of visa which I am talking about I was just hoping programs can work out short stays or something so he can be in the US more often. He does fit 1 of the eligible requirements for a visa but as for work he needs to get a degree but he is unsure yet so he is focusing on football coaching thats why I was curious

Thanks for your help,
Jessica


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

rider9113 said:


> I realize there is no sort of visa which I am talking about I was just hoping programs can work out short stays or something so he can be in the US more often. He does fit 1 of the eligible requirements for a visa but as for work he needs to get a degree but he is unsure yet so he is focusing on football coaching thats why I was curious
> 
> Thanks for your help,
> Jessica


Which requirement does he fill and for what visa?


----------

